
Show HN: The best books for founders, recommended by successful entrepreneurs - Vhout
http://founderprint.com
======
Vhout
Hey guys & gals!

As an aspiring entrepreneur I found it incredibly valuable to know what my
idols have read and what books have formed their decision making. All the
information seemed incredibly scattered over the web, and searching on genre
was even more difficult. So I decided to make it myself. I hope you like it,
and please feel free to give any feedback. I'll be here all day to answer any
questions as well.

Have a good day!

Cheers,

Valentijn

~~~
brian135
I like the idea; just a couple of points:

1\. The labels on the topic divs are too far down to read them. They are half
way out of the square. (Chrome on Mac)

2\. It would be helpful to have names & titles for the leaders.

~~~
Vhout
Hi Brian,

Thank you very much! I'll go fix that. Probably has to do with the wider
screen. Also, good idea with regards to the leaders. I'll implement that.

Any other recommendations? What would you think of a the option to store books
in a to-read list?

Cheers!

